# Salamander ID



## kobobird (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ve had this salamander for months now and I got him from some girl who had raised him from the larvae stage when she caught him out her pond. He’s a pretty cool guy and doesn’t do much. He’d been missing for almost a month now and I just assumed he sadly passed away but I couldn’t find his body anywhere. I left the enclosure set up and running because I have some unidentified tadpoles growing out in there. Anyway he just showed up out of the blue today and I’m very excited to see that he has grown. Looks like he’s been eating the isopods this whole time. But I was wondering if anyone knew what species of salamander he actually is? I live in Kentucky and he was caught out of a local pond but I can’t put my finger on what species he is. Any guesses are welcomed!


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2018)

Look up mole and blue spotted.


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2018)

Also northern slimy


----------



## kobobird (Sep 13, 2018)

wellington said:


> Look up mole and blue spotted.



He looks the most like the mole salamander but he isn’t near as chunky as the pictures of mole salamanders online. Could possibly be because he’s still young but I’m not an amphibian expert


----------

